# Due Dates



## KA92

Ladies :flower: 

i was thinking this evening how nice it would be, if you all wanted to, to make our own due date thread?

i know some of us find it hard when our due dates approach and wev no baby here with us, but thats what we're here for, to help each other out?

so i'm kinda hoping you all like this idea and would like me to create us Due Date thread, where we can rant cry or wish each other happy due dates!!

Its ok if youv had more than 1 miscarriage too, would happily put up several due dates for you all *regradless of year If you have names please ask me to add!!!*

:flower:


*2007*

*July*

*19th*
Padbrat :angel:

*2008*

*April*

*4th*
Padbrat :angel: :angel:

*July*

*30th*
Laura 2919 :angel: :angel:

*August*

*8th*
Rumpskin-Baby Rumpskin :angel:

*December*

*25th*
Purpledaisy2 :angel:

*2009*

*March*

*18th*
Zoe87 :angel:

*April*

*8th*
Sequeena :angel:

*May*

*3rd*
Pink1981 :angel:

*18th*
Rumpskin- Baby Rumpskin :angel:

*June*

*2nd*
KA92-Jamie Louise Anderson:angel:

*19th*
Purpledaisy2 :angel:

*July*

*25th*
Andysgirl09 :angel:

*August*

Babyhopes10-Jamie O Shea :angel:

*3rd*
Zoe87 :angel:

*28th*
Jellyt- Rieley :angel:

*September*

*9th*
Chilli-Baby Soloman :angel:

*24th*
Dan-o :angel:

*2010*

*February*

*2nd*
Chilli-Baby Rosa :angel:

*24th*
Sequeena :angel:

*March*

*10th*
Rumpskin-Baby Rumpskin :angel:

*25th*
Lucia :angel:

*April*

*12th*
Shocker-Rowan :angel:

*20th*
Hottermum :angel:

*23rd*
Bump#1-Baby Dunn :angel:
OnErth&InHvn-Wylder :angel:

*May*

*16th*
Doddy0402 :angel:

*20th*
Gypsy_Punk :angel: :angel:

*23rd*
Mke-Poppy :angel:

*June*

Caity88 :angel:

*6th*
w8ing4bean :angel:

*10th*
Lizzie Moon-Ethan :angel:

*15th*
KA92-Baby Taylor:angel:

*25th*
Tulip-Ruby :angel:

*27th*
Megk33-Ninja baby :angel:

*July*

*8th*
Harveys_Mammy-Harvey :angel:

*14th*
Babyhopes10-Baby O Shea :angel:
Sarah1989-Micah :angel:

*17th*
Jenjo1992 :angel:
Katie&bump :angel:

*22nd*
Veganmum2be :angel:

*23rd*
alouise :angel:

* Mid July*
hb1-Baby Turner :angel:

*August*

*3rd*
Melly-Max :angel:

*4th*
phoebe :angel:

*5th*
Charlotteee-Lily Hill :angel:

*8th*
Lincoln Girl :angel:

*11th*
Cla :angel:

*15th*
Laura.x.x :angel:

*18th*
babyjo07-Brayden :angel:

*25th*
Heva510-Baby Goodwin 1 and 2 :angel: :angel:

*28th*
KA92-Baby A :angel:

*September*

Chilli :angel:

*2nd*
Lightweight :angel:

*6th*
onedaybaby- Frank :angel:

*9th*
Sydd-Baby McCauley-Siddorn :angel:

*10th*
Hmu04146 :angel:

*16th*
Doddy0402 :angel:

*21st*
Tiny tots :angel:

*23rd*
MissMaternal - Freya :angel:

*29th*
alouise :angel:
mummy2anangel :angel:

*30th*
Mama Duck :angel:

*October*

*8th*
Lizzie Moon-Lily :angel:
Lucy J :angel:

*9th*
Mummy2angel - Max :angel:
Felicia :angel:

*10th*
NatoPMT :angel:

*12th*
Lottebot :angel:

*15th*
Sugrplum-Ethan :angel:
Missloraamy- Evie :angel:

*18th*
BladenXx-Damian :angel:

*19th*
EpdTTC :angel: :angel:

*24th*
Myln26 :angel:

*November*
*2nd*
adamswifey :angel:

*5th*
Sparkly- Amelie :angel:

*11th*
meow951 :angel:

*14th*
Lucia :angel:

*15th*
Elmodoggie :angel:

*17th*
Laura.x.x :angel:

*19th*
Sparky67 :angel:

*22nd*
Aviolet-Justice :angel:

*24th*
Bankiebabe-Harry :angel:
Shyla1987 :angel:

*26th*
mushmouth :angel:

*27th*
Megk33-Geekbud :angel:

*December*

*8th*
Kelster823 :angel:
Terri1980 :angel:

*9th*
Padbrat :angel:
Woohoo :angel:

*18th*
Mrsc83 :angel:

*19th*
Lucina :angel:

*31st*
lightweight :angel:

*2011*

*January*

*8th*
Baronessgogo-Sam :angel:

*12th*
Susan36 :angel:

*13th*
Halley- Baby Chay :angel:

*15th*
Momma2naynay :angel:

*22nd*
Woohoo :angel:

*23rd*
lynnb :angel:

*24th*
Maaybe2010 :angel:
Rowan75 :angel:

*30th*
Kittique :angel: :angel:

*February*

*1st*
Starlit-Baby Tristan :angel:

*5th*
Hoolie :angel:

*12th*
Kimberly28 :angel:

*16th*
Myln26 :angel:

*19th*
Mrsc83 :angel:

*24th*
Foxforce :angel:
XxGemmaxX :angel:

*26th*
Deniz :angel:

*March*

fish girl :angel:

*6th*
Fitzy79-Pip :angel:

*24th*
Dan-o :angel:

*April*

*1st*
Humblebum :angel:

*11th*
mummytotwo :angel:
​


----------



## Charlotteee

I think its a brill idea. I was due on 5th August xx


----------



## Laura2919

My first pregnancy ended in a missed miscarriage. My due date was 30 july 2008! I went on to have my twins.. Love to you all ladies xxx


----------



## RedRose19

well my due date has past.. but its coming up a year since my first mc... does that count... i just feel like ive gone so emotional thinking about it :(

and my due date fir my second mc was july 14th :(


----------



## jenjo1992

i think that is a fantastic idea hun :)

my due date wud be 17th July 2010
xx


----------



## aviolet

:hugs:

Mine was so unexpected and early that I never really put much thought into a due date, and then once I calculated the date it didn't seem to have any "meaning" to it. :shrug: So I consider my baby's birthday the same day I lost her and no other date can match it. That date is November 22


----------



## KA92

babyhopes10 said:


> well my due date has past.. but its coming up a year since my first mc... does that count... i just feel like ive gone so emotional thinking about it :(
> 
> and my due date fir my second mc was july 14th :(


BH your due date still counts even though its passed!!!

just give me all of your hunnie :) 

Jamies is up there if you want your Jamie up there?


----------



## KA92

aviolet said:


> :hugs:
> 
> Mine was so unexpected and early that I never really put much thought into a due date, and then once I calculated the date it didn't seem to have any "meaning" to it. :shrug: So I consider my baby's birthday the same day I lost her and no other date can match it. That date is November 22

iv popped you under 2010 hun hope you dont mind if you want it changed i can do so :)


----------



## RedRose19

thanks so much kim :hugs: yeah please put jamie o shea up there :hugs: and angel o shea for my second mc please... thanks so much xxxxxxxxx


----------



## KA92

babyhopes10 said:


> thanks so much kim :hugs: yeah please put jamie o shea up there :hugs: and angel o shea for my second mc please... thanks so much xxxxxxxxx

no problem sorry what was jamies due date?
(i have "uni brain" this evening :))


----------



## RedRose19

well we never got a due date :cry: cuz i didnt know i was preg.. so my first and only scan of her was to tell me that i had a mmc... i mc march 17th 2009.. i think i would of been due around aug time .. thanks again hun :hugs:


----------



## KA92

shall i just pop you under august 09 sweetie?

:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

yep please xxx


----------



## jenjo1992

thank you so much hun
xx


----------



## KA92

your very welcome if anyone wants anything added just say so :)
:hugs: to you all


----------



## shocker

12 april 2010, wayyyyy too close for my liking :(


----------



## KA92

shocker said:


> 12 april 2010, wayyyyy too close for my liking :(

:hugs: ill add Rowan :)


----------



## RedRose19

shocker said:


> 12 april 2010, wayyyyy too close for my liking :(

:cry: ill be here if you need me... :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mke

Poppy was due 23rd may 2010 so not looking forward to that day :-(


----------



## LunaBean

What a lovely thread :) Can you please put Ethan on 10th June and Lily on 8th October please? Thanks :)


----------



## aviolet

KA92 said:


> aviolet said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Mine was so unexpected and early that I never really put much thought into a due date, and then once I calculated the date it didn't seem to have any "meaning" to it. :shrug: So I consider my baby's birthday the same day I lost her and no other date can match it. That date is November 22
> 
> iv popped you under 2010 hun hope you dont mind if you want it changed i can do so :)Click to expand...

That's great, hun, thank you much :hugs:


----------



## housewifey

Mines is July 8th 2010... Absolutely dreading that day :cry: Angel Harvey


----------



## zoe87

what a lovely idea.
i was 1st due March 18th 09 & then August 3rd 09


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

I was due at full term around May 20th (I think) but they were going to give me a c-section around 32-34 weeks which would have been beginning of April? so I don't know what the actual due date was.


----------



## Mama Duck

My EDD would have been 30 September 2010 :cry:


----------



## KA92

Gypsy_Punk said:


> I was due at full term around May 20th (I think) but they were going to give me a c-section around 32-34 weeks which would have been beginning of April? so I don't know what the actual due date was.

il pop you as May 20th hun if you want it changed just let me know :)


----------



## KA92

all updated and correct i hope :)

:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

with every day closer to a year of my mc.. it gets harder and harder... :cry: i found my self snapping at oh so badly yday... :cry: im such a horrible person.. he doesnt deserve that.. not after all he has done for me... i sud just lock my self away in my room till march 17 has well passed... .. and im pretty sure ive just after having a chemical .. :(


----------



## KA92

babyhopes10 said:


> with every day closer to a year of my mc.. it gets harder and harder... :cry: i found my self snapping at oh so badly yday... :cry: im such a horrible person.. he doesnt deserve that.. not after all he has done for me... i sud just lock my self away in my room till march 17 has well passed... .. and im pretty sure ive just after having a chemical .. :(

:hugs:

it is so hard i know babe but dont go into hiding, im sur eyour oh understands your grieving darling its only natural :hugs: :kiss:

i remember when 2nd june came, i was in bits, but i had an exam that day so i just had to go in with a brave face, i went home lit Jamies candle and wrote her a letter :) i cried and cried and cried.


i know that probably doesnt help much but maybe do something special??when i wrote jamie a letter it felt like i was connecting with her :)

thinking of you hun:)
xxx


----------



## RedRose19

thanks so much hun... awwww im sorry about your jamie... still think thats nice we both called them jamie :)


i just wanna scream... i feel so alone cuz i dont wanna upset oh feeling like this... i dont think hes realised it nearly a year.... but he has so much to think about recently im not mad.. ill just remind him... one of the kids at creche gave me a sticker the other day which was a teddy with wings... (we always call jamie our baby bear) and i had to go to the bathroom so i didnt cry in front of them... it was so sweet :)


----------



## KA92

awww i know :) we were so destined to meet over our Jamies!!!

:hugs: your ALLOWED to feel upset!!! your grieving over your babies..aww about the sticker see another destined thing, maybe a reminder from Jamie? Watching over you so proud of you :)

xx


----------



## EpdTTC

I will be 35 in October, on 10-10-10 actually. I always wanted an October baby and I was hoping to have a child before the age of 35 (silly statistics!) When I found out I was pregnant I was ecstatic because my due date was October 19th, 2010, very close to my 35th birthday and in October! It was my dream come true. They thought I was pregnant with multiples based on an hcg level of 776 at only 8 dpo so my angels may have come even earlier if that was the case. Now that I've been through all of this, I don't really care what month or at what age I give birth, I just want it to happen


----------



## Tulip

Hi sweetie, what a lovely idea. I hope you are OK, you sound like you're coping admirably x

Ruby was due 25th June 2010 and I miss her so much. Hubby and I have booked a holiday for June so we'll be alone together for her birthday (also for his first ever Fathers Day, so I want to do something special for him) xxx


----------



## lightweight

EpdTTC said:


> I will be 35 in October, on 10-10-10 actually. I always wanted an October baby and I was hoping to have a child before the age of 35 (silly statistics!) When I found out I was pregnant I was ecstatic because my due date was October 19th, 2010, very close to my 35th birthday and in October! It was my dream come true. They thought I was pregnant with multiples based on an hcg level of 776 at only 8 dpo so my angels may have come even earlier if that was the case. Now that I've been through all of this, I don't really care what month or at what age I give birth, I just want it to happen

I know what you mean about the "silly statistics" (which are not really that silly!) as I'm 39 - will be 40 in October - and I was so pleased that my baby was due before I was 40. That's not going to happen now and it makes it feel slightly worse (especially when people keep saying - oh you're still young...)

EDD was 2nd Sept 2010. Hubby & I are booking day off to do something nice that day - not sure what yet but don't want to be at work.


----------



## Lincoln Girl

my due date would have been 8th august 2010 :(


----------



## Sydd

Mine was 9/9/10... Baby Siddorn... :(


----------



## KA92

Tulip said:


> Hi sweetie, what a lovely idea. I hope you are OK, you sound like you're coping admirably x
> 
> Ruby was due 25th June 2010 and I miss her so much. Hubby and I have booked a holiday for June so we'll be alone together for her birthday (also for his first ever Fathers Day, so I want to do something special for him) xxx

thank you darling, im just occupying myself. When im alone it just takes over so i try to keep busy :)

aww thats lovely hunnie :)

im off to update our angels due dates

:hugs: to you all 

xxx


----------



## Sydd

KA92.... Thank you for adding me too the list.. :) :angel:


----------



## KA92

your very welcome :)

i hope we will all be able to help each other through the hardest of times like our Due dates :)

i never had bnb when i hit J's due date so its really nice to have you guys here now for my next two babies :)
x


----------



## AndysGirl09

KA92 said:


> Ladies :flower:
> 
> i was thinking this evening how nice it would be, if you all wanted to, to make our own due date thread?
> 
> i know some of us find it hard when our due dates approach and wev no baby here with us, but thats what we're here for, to help each other out?
> 
> so i'm kinda hoping you all like this idea and would like me to create us Due Date thread, where we can rant cry or wish each other happy due dates!!
> 
> Its ok if youv had more than 1 miscarriage too, would happily put up several due dates for you all *regradless of year If you have names please ask me to add!!!*
> 
> :flower:
> *2008*
> 
> *July*
> 
> *30th*
> Laura 2919 :angel: :angel:
> 
> *2009*
> 
> *March*
> 
> *18th*
> Zoe87 :angel:
> 
> *June*
> 
> *2nd*
> KA92-Jamie Louise Anderson:angel:
> 
> *August*
> 
> Babyhopes10-Jamie O Shea :angel:
> 
> *3rd*
> Zoe87 :angel:
> 
> *2010*
> 
> *April*
> 
> *12th*
> Shocker-Rowan :angel:
> 
> *May*
> 
> *20th*
> Gypsy_Punk :angel: :angel:
> 
> *23rd*
> Mke-Poppy :angel:
> 
> *June*
> 
> *10th*
> Lizzie Moon-Ethan :angel:
> 
> *15th*
> KA92-Baby Taylor:angel:
> 
> *25th*
> Tulip-Ruby :angel
> 
> *July*
> *8th*
> Harveys_Mammy-Harvey :angel:
> 
> *14th*
> Babyhopes10-Baby O Shea :angel:
> 
> *17th*
> Jenjo1992 :angel:
> 
> *August*
> 
> *5th*
> Charlotteee :angel:
> 
> *8th*
> Lincoln Girl :angel:
> 
> *28th*
> KA92-Baby A :angel:
> 
> *September*
> 
> *2nd*
> Lightweight :angel:
> 
> *9th*
> Sydd-Baby Siddorn :angel:
> 
> *30th*
> Mama Duck :angel:
> 
> *October*
> 
> *8th*
> Lizzie Moon-Lily :angel:
> 
> *19th*
> EpdTTC :angel: :angel:
> 
> *November*
> 
> *22nd*
> Aviolet-Justice :angel:​

_*this is a great idea  god bless all our angel babys who where to beautiful for this earth. Mine was July 25, 2009 the week before and week/day of my due date i was an emotional wreck but i prayed to god for my bella and to heal my heart. And I pray you ladies has some peace and healing as well.*_


----------



## hmu04146

hey sweetie could you put up my little angel. Due 10th september 2010 x x x


----------



## KA92

done hmu04146 :hugs: to you
xx


----------



## tiny tots

Hiya hun

Can you please put mine that would have been due 21st September

Thanks xxx


----------



## lottebot

Can i have mine up please? Would of been the 12th October :hugs: for everyone x


----------



## KA92

list updated :hugs: to you all
xx


----------



## purpledaisy2

Can you add mine please, 25th December 2008 & 19th June 2009 xx


----------



## hottermum

Hi my due date would have been 20 April 2010, i really dont know how im gonna make it through it :( 
I still find myself counting how many weeks you would have been, i should have had a big bump by now. God this is so hard some days i just want to crawl into a corner and cry for hours.

sue x


----------



## Sydd

I just remembered this thread :) So I'm bumping it up the list for anyone who may want themselves added. 
Such a lovely idea.
:hugs: to everyone with angels :angel:


----------



## Charlotteee

Will you put Lily Hill next to my name sweet. Thanks :flower: xxx


----------



## cla

It's a good thing someone bumped this thred, because i never saw it. Can you put me down for 11th august 2010. I hope everybody is doing good


----------



## KA92

Ok list updated think iv got everyone :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

Sorry to come blundering in late, my due date was 10/10/10


----------



## w8ing4bean

*what a lovely idea...i was due 6th june this year xx*


----------



## Sparkly

I was due on bonfire night this year - Amelie


----------



## Sydd

Hi, sorry KA.... Can you change my Baby Siddorn to baby McCauley-Siddorn please x


----------



## hb1

Hi - I was due mid July 2010 - baby Turner :( I would be just coming up to 3rd tri next week hx


----------



## LucyJ

Hey, can I add mine please my due date would of been 8th October 2010!!

:hugs: to all those that have suffered a lose


----------



## KA92

hope iv got it all right and up to date 

:hug: to you all


----------



## w8ing4bean

*thanks honey *


----------



## KA92

anytime :)


----------



## heva510

hi can baby goodwin 1 and 2 be added they were due on 25th august heather x


----------



## KA92

of course! :hug:


----------



## doddy0402

hi chick! wud you be able to add my two angels to the list?
one for 16th may and one for the 16th september? Thanks.x


----------



## Sparkly

Hi - Can you put my angels name as Amelie please :)


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

my due date was 9/10/10 :) could i be added please xx my angel is called Max :hugs:


----------



## sarah1989

Micah was due July 14th, 2010 :cry:


----------



## BlazenXx

Damian's due date was October 18th, 2010. God, i'm getting teary just writing that down :'(


----------



## bankiebabe

Harry's due date was 24th november can you add please


----------



## KA92

up to date now :flower:


----------



## BlazenXx

Not to be a pain, but you spelt my name wrong, sorry :flower:

and also wanted to bump this back up :kiss:


----------



## kelster823

I guess- if I could be- the first Dec 2010 angel baby

My lil one was due Dec 8th....


----------



## Lucia

My first angel was due March 25th. My second - November 14th..


----------



## Lucina

Thanks so much for the list. Can I be added? My due date was 19th December


----------



## KA92

All updated ladies :flower:


----------



## heva510

hi hun i my angels seem 2 have disappeared off list can u readd them thanks heather x


----------



## KA92

apologise hun i have them down as 25th August 2010? Goodwin angel 1 and angel 2? :hugs: sorry :(
xx


----------



## Rumpskin

Fab thread.

Please can I be added?

Baby Rumpskin - 8 August 2008
Baby Rumpskin - 18 May 2009
Baby Rumpskin - 10 March 2010

Thank you xxxx


----------



## KA92

added :)


----------



## sugrplum

My sweet angel, Ethan, was due October 15. That is miscarriage and pregnancy loss remembrance day btw.


----------



## KA92

is it? wow i never knew that its aqn extra special day then :hug:


----------



## alouise

first angel due: july 23rd 2010

second angel due: september 29th 2010


----------



## Felicia

Our first baby. Due date was October 9, 2010. :(


----------



## KA92

updated for you :hug:


----------



## KA92

bumping this thread again for anyone who didnt know it exsited and wanted their due dates for their angels added :flower:


----------



## Sparky67

My baby was due 19th November 2010, thanks


----------



## KA92

On list now Hun,xx


----------



## padbrat

First angel due 19 July 2007

Twin Angels due 4 April 2008

Fourth Angel due 9 December 2010


----------



## mushmouth

Hiya - i think I'm ready for this thread now :)

could you add our due date November 26th please - thank you


----------



## KA92

Added :hugs:


----------



## KA92

bumping this up again for those recently lost their LOs if you want it :hugs:


----------



## mummy2anangel

aww this is lovely had MMC in february found out at 12 week scan baby had stopped growin at 8 weeks my due date was 24/09/2010 if you could out it on for me please :) xx


----------



## KA92

Added Hun.xx


----------



## lightweight

Can you add me in another one for December 31st please...


----------



## KA92

added hun :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

my due date is coming up soon of my 2nd mc.. :sadangel: god just wanna cry


----------



## KA92

Hug Kate have you thought bout what yyr gona do? It's almost jamies first birthday, had a wee cry tonight.xx


----------



## RedRose19

awww hun :hugs:

well actually i dunno prob just prob cry it out my self.. or release a balloon


----------



## KA92

:hugs: wer all here for you babe xxx


----------



## RedRose19

and you hun :hugs: hope your ok x


----------



## Onika

HI can you add Fox Paolucci 31 October 2010....I love this such a great idea...Thank you so much. :cry:


----------



## MissMaternal

Hi :) Can you please add me to the list? My little girl Freya was born at 20 weeks :angel:

Her due date was 23rd September 2010. :flower: x


----------



## KA92

Added hub so sorry freyas playing with all our angels now him :hug:


----------



## momma2naynay

I wasn't due this year but I would have been due Jan 15th 2011.


----------



## KA92

Added Hun :hugs:


----------



## missloraamy

My little girl Evie was born at just under 20 weeks, she was due 15th October <3
Rest in peace my little angel.


----------



## KA92

Added Hun :hug:


----------



## Halley

This is a sweet thread, would you be able to add me? :flower:

I would have been due 13th January 2011 - baby Chay. x


----------



## Terri1980

My angel was due on December 8th, 2010.


----------



## KA92

Done.xxx:flower:


----------



## w8ing4bean

*its my due date today  *


----------



## heva510

w8ing4bean said:


> *its my due date today  *

:hugs: hope u are ok thinking about u hun :hugs:


----------



## w8ing4bean

*thanks hun  

how are u? is ur body still playing tricks?  x*


----------



## heva510

w8ing4bean said:


> *thanks hun
> 
> how are u? is ur body still playing tricks?  x*

yes mother nature is def having fun and games with me wot a B*&^H 

have u planned to do anything 2 day x


----------



## w8ing4bean

*not really. im waiting for OH to finish work and give me a cuddle, and then we'll just spend the afternoon together probs. we got a week off work now so we can go out and do nice things and not think about it too much 

mother nature can be a b*tch! i cant wait to get my blood results back next week and find out what the hells going on x*


----------



## heva510

w8ing4bean said:


> *not really. im waiting for OH to finish work and give me a cuddle, and then we'll just spend the afternoon together probs. we got a week off work now so we can go out and do nice things and not think about it too much
> 
> mother nature can be a b*tch! i cant wait to get my blood results back next week and find out what the hells going on x*

aww bet u can't wait for OH to get back hun u need a big :hugs: i am going away for my due date and going to set off a sky lantern one for each of twins 

i have to have more blood tests mon then results thursday so another waiting game
:wacko:

what are your blood tests for x


----------



## KA92

Happy due date darling :hugs: xxxx


----------



## w8ing4bean

replied on fb x


----------



## w8ing4bean

KA92 said:


> Happy due date darling :hugs: xxxx

*thank u honey xx*


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## onedaybaby

My little one would have been due Sept 6th 2010. He was our Little Frank, but when we have a healthy baby boy some day we may still use the name. Is that weird? Did anyone/would anyone else do that?


----------



## Charlotteee

I call my angel Lily but if i have a girl we will prob call her lily.

:hugs: Sorry for your loss xx


----------



## adamswifey

November 2nd 2010 would of been my beatiful boy/girls birth date x x


----------



## Charlotteee

Kim's taking a break from bnb for a while, these few months have been quite hard on her. She'll update when she gets back :flower: x


----------



## KA92

sorry for being away i have return and updated the first page :hugs: to you all

thank you charlottee :flower:


----------



## maaybe2010

I was due January 24th

xx


----------



## KA92

Added hunnie :hugs:


----------



## maaybe2010

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Baronessgogo

Hi could i please be added, my baby Sam would have been due on 8th January


----------



## KA92

:hugs: added


----------



## w8ing4bean

*hope ur ok kim  xx*


----------



## KA92

I'm ok, it's Taylor due date tomorrow so a bit sad :(


----------



## w8ing4bean

* thinking of u 

keeping busy got me through the day! *


----------



## KA92

Yeah I'm doing placement volunteering thing ATM which is good for distraction :)


----------



## KA92

Bumped for anyone :thumbup:


----------



## susan36

hi can you add me , due 12th january 2011 , :hugs:


----------



## KA92

Added hun sorry for your loss :hug:


----------



## susan36

thank you :hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

Kim your actually brilliant :kiss:

:hugs: Susan. Sorry for your loss. Your angel will be playing in the sky xxx


----------



## Melly

Max was due 3rd August 2010, can you add me please?


----------



## KA92

added for you hun sorry for you loss :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

i was due july 14th :cry: luckily im in blackpool the weekend b4 so ill have some distraction


----------



## KA92

:hugs: kate the first Due Date is always hard babe. After you get past that and you begin marking birthdays it does get a little easier i promise.

Have a great time in blackpool your angels would want you to be happy :kiss:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks :hugs: then august is hard because my jamie should be 1 years old... 

i know you understand how i feel thanks hun :hugs: :kiss: to our angels


----------



## KA92

Yeah i know, i think August will be a quiet month on bnb as we all mourn our little angels.

i do sweetie and im always here babe floaty :kiss: to them all :)xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Mine's August too :cry: 

:hugs: to you both xxxx


----------



## KA92

:( guess we can look forward to our birthdays though babe...

even though my birthday was A's original due date...and the due date given to me afterwards of the 28th...is two days before my birthday :(
:hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

Lilys' is 7 days before mine :(

And then the her angelversary is 2 weeks before xmas. Suky suck suck xx


----------



## KA92

:hugs: thats tough sweetie 

but dont be sad on her day, celebrate her shed want you to be happy babe if shes anything like you (which i reckon she is) she'd want you to smile not be sad for her.


xx


----------



## Melly

thanks for adding me.

wow, so many around August! hopefully they are all playing around in heaven together :hugs:


----------



## KA92

your very welcome hunnie

it is very sad that so many August babies are playing in the sky but they are all looking down so proud of their parents :)xx


----------



## Melly

i hope so :)


----------



## mlyn26

Baby 1 - 24TH OCT 2010

Baby 2 - 16TH FEB 2011 

X


----------



## Kimberly28

would have been Feb. 12th 2011 :cry:


----------



## KA92

added you both :hugs:


----------



## KA92

Bumped


----------



## meow951

KA92, please can you put me down for November 11th 2010. Thanks x


----------



## KA92

Done Hun :hugs:


----------



## lynnb

Can you put me down for 23rd Jan please


----------



## KA92

:hug: done.xx


----------



## woohoo

my would have been 9th december 2010 and 22nd january 2011 :cry:

x


----------



## fitzy79

This is a lovely idea.

My due date was 6th March 2011....we fondly called him "Pip":hugs:


----------



## KA92

:hugs: added you both Hun. So sorry :(.xxx


----------



## laura.x.x

I was due August 15th and November 17th, both this year.:sadangel: x


----------



## KA92

Added hun so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## foxforce

I was due 24th February, could I be added
many thanks :flower:


----------



## KA92

Added hun :hugs:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

My EDD would of been April 23, 2010 for Wylder


----------



## KA92

Added Hun :hugs:xxx


----------



## phoebe

hi there, my due date was 04/08/10. have been slowly losing plot as we're getting closer to the date. how did u all cope please??:flower:


----------



## KA92

:hugs:

i cried, lit candles and wrote my babies letters hun xxx


----------



## Chilli

Baby Soloman was due on 9.9.9!
Baby Rosa was due 2.2.10
Another was due sept 10 - no name
Thanks


----------



## Chilli

Phoebe - take some time, do something special preferably with OH and prepare yourself for others not remembering or acknowledging your pain... you will get through it though!


----------



## Rowan75

Jan 24th 2011 was my due date x

hugs to everyone


----------



## shyla1987

November 24th was our angel's due date x


----------



## KA92

Added :hugs:


----------



## Pink1981

3rd of May was our angels due date, thank you :hugs:


----------



## KA92

Pink1981 said:


> 3rd of May was our angels due date, thank you :hugs:

2010?:hugs:


----------



## Pink1981

KA92 said:


> Pink1981 said:
> 
> 
> 3rd of May was our angels due date, thank you :hugs:
> 
> 2010?:hugs:Click to expand...

2009 xxx


----------



## KA92

Okay him.:hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Please can you add mine? September 24th 2009 and March 24th 2011 xx


----------



## veganmum2be

i was due tomorrow (22nd) with my angel bean. :hugs: to all. xx


----------



## KA92

Added you both so sorry :hugs: but veganmum congrats on your pregnancy :kiss:


It sad to see this list growing but all angel babies abd angel mummies deserve to have them remembered even if it is jar a due date written

:hugs: to all angel parents and floaty :kiss: to all angels.


----------



## starlit

My baby was officially lost today after my D&C. Baby Tristan would've been due on February 1, 2011. RIP my angel, mom will always love you.


----------



## KA92

:hugs: so sorry babe il add you tonight as I'm on my way to wrk.xxx


----------



## Kittique

my twins would have been due january 30th :(


----------



## KA92

Sorry for the delay ov added you both now :hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

bump :)


----------



## caity88

:cry:June 2010:cry:


----------



## KA92

caity88 said:


> :cry:June 2010:cry:

:hugs: I'm using work wifi hun my Internet will be set up on we'd so il add you then.xx


----------



## humblebum

Hi mine is 1st April 2011 but sadly was not meant to be xxx


----------



## Deniz

Mine was the 26th of Feb 2011 :cry:

Thx


----------



## Hoolie

5th Feb 2010

Alex


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Thinking of charlotee today xxxx

thn im next :( 3 days to go :(


----------



## Charlotteee

Thanks hun xx


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

hope your doing ok char :hugs: thinking of you x


----------



## Charlotteee

Thankyou girls. Im fine at the moment. Think tonight will be the hardest when we release the lantern x


----------



## mummyto3

beanie was due 11th april 2011


----------



## mrsc83

Can my babies be added please? 
baby no1 would have been due 8th December 2010
baby no2 19th February 2011

Thanks x


----------



## Megg33k

I'd like to be added...

Ninja Baby - June 27, 2010 (it fell on Father's Day this year... :cry:)
Geekbud - Nov 27, 2010 (found out 2 days before Mother's Day... :cry:)

Thank you! This is a really sweet idea! :hugs: to you all!


----------



## XxGemmaXX

My little bean would of been due 24th Feb 2011 :sadangel:

:hug: to all

Gem x


----------



## KA92

Hi all
first off massve :hugs: to you all. Charlotte sweeie I hope yesterday wnt as gently as possible babe like I said in my letter lily is so proud of you.

I will update as soon as I get proper Internet ladies still waiting for it two weeks on.

Huge :hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

Thanks bab. It was good. Gonna put pics on tomorrow. Going out tonight to get drunk :haha: xx


----------



## fish girl

My fourth buba..!march...Not meant to be.....Will try again.....


----------



## KA92

apologies for the delay ladies the list is now update with you all-let me know if iv forgot you or you want to be added

:hugs: :flower:


----------



## Katie & Bump

aviolet said:


> :hugs:
> 
> _Mine was so unexpected and early that I never really put much thought into a due date, and then once I calculated the date it didn't seem to have any "meaning" to it.  So I consider my baby's birthday the same day I lost her and no other date can match it. That date is November 22_

_

Mine is very simliar to this, i was real late getting my 1st scan and miscarried 3 days before i was due my 1st scan that was at 16 weekish . Was given no due date but would have been late december early january so ill go with the date I lost our precious little jelly bean 17th July 2010 . 

Thanks hun really nice idea you had there 
xx_


----------



## KA92

:hugs: added u katie.xx


----------



## babyjo07

This is my 1st day on this site or any site like this... My son Brayden's due date is August 17th, 2010... 2 more days...Is it normal to be dreading it? I just had my birthday on August 9th... I wasn't even looking forward to it.


----------



## KA92

iv added you to our angel lsit babyjo07.

its not at all abnormal to be dreading the due date, particlaurly aftet it being so close to your birthday :hugs:

My last angel baby was due two days before my birthday hun so i know where your coming from. I hope the day goes past as easily as possible :hugs:


----------



## cla

We are all here for you Hun xxx


----------



## sequeena

If I'd not had a chemical I would be 6 weeks pregnant now and due April 8th 2011 :flower:

I also miscarried in June last year and my EDD would have been 24th February 2010

:cry:


----------



## cla

sequeena said:


> If I'd not had a chemical I would be 6 weeks pregnant now and due April 8th 2011 :flower:
> 
> I also miscarried in June last year and my EDD would have been 24th February 2010
> 
> :cry:

Iam so sorry xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I think it would be weird not to dread it! But, the consensus seems clear from most ladies I've talked to (including myself in this)... Its not as bad as you think it will be. Mine was on Father's Day this year... and it still wasn't as bad as I expected. A bit tearful, but not awful! :hugs:


----------



## KA92

i know what you mean Megg 

mines is two daysd before my birthday, but i plan to celebrate my birthday(and my bubbs short life) on that date by going out with all my friends.

still doesnt make it easier :(


----------



## Elmodoggie

Carol's ummm November 15th...


----------



## Jellyt

I am so sorry for all of your losses :hugs:. Can you add baby Rieley to August 28th please? I lost her in 2009 so it's coming up to a year x


----------



## KA92

jellyt is it August 28th 2009? :hugs:


----------



## Jellyt

Yes it is :hugs:


----------



## KA92

:hugs: guess that date hurts us both babe my third would have been due that day...its two days before my birthday too :cry:


----------



## babyjo07

Sorry for your losses to all of you. Today is my son's due date. He's already on the list, Happy Due Date Brayden! :hugs: :cry:


----------



## sequeena

Hi hun just want to clarify as you've got it a bit wrong (don't worry :flower:). Bubs 1 would have been due April 8th 2009 and bubs 2 would have been due February 24th 2010 not March xxx


----------



## KA92

apologies sequeena :(

and babyjo07 massive :hugs: and floaty :kiss: to your angel


----------



## sequeena

KA92 said:


> apologies sequeena :(
> 
> and babyjo07 massive :hugs: and floaty :kiss: to your angel

No worries hun, I had to recheck myself to make absolutely sure :hugs:


----------



## KA92

lol thanks for being understanding im a bit silly at times :hugs:xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hugs Xxx Its a hard day x


----------

